# Unemployment - August 2008



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Simply for reference.

Announced yesterday that officially the unemployment rate in Spain IS the highest in Europe - PERIOD. 

I only caught the end of the report but something like 11p/c of the working population is unemployed. The number is lower if you account ONLY those registered for work.

It is however VERY regional - I've seen figures before that areas like Andalusia have 20%.


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmmm don't forget all the unemployed illegal immigrants. Is the Spanish government preparing any packages / bills to stop the growth of unemployment?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Basar said:


> Is the Spanish government preparing any packages / bills to stop the growth of unemployment?


Naturally - whether they'll actually make any difference is something else. You cannot simply generate employment. One major issue in Spain is HOW employment is viewed/contracted/trained etc. And whilst it seems good for business - it actually is not always. And it increases the rich/poor divide. 

Where I work I am often "invited" to politically motivated meetings. In one there was concerned expressed that 84% of employment in the region we're in is (was?) some way related to construction. The rest Agriculture near enough (plus some Civil Servants/Law enforcement/Social Services)

I leave you to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been looking around in some of the Spanish newspapers I can get access to online and have found that there is a reasonable demand for EFL Teachers which is good for me as this is what I will be looking to be doing when I have sufficient Spanish, I can't say my Spanish is amazing actually its not great at all but I am a quick learner and can't wait to get into Spain and with the help of my Spanish friends learn the language I'm not saying that this will be easy but hey I can't even get on a course for Spanish in the Rhondda Valleys, South Wales because there are none! If I could have got on a course before leaving trust me I would have it would deffinatly have made my future move a little easier and given me somewhat more chance of going straight into work but hey time to be greatful that I can afford to make this attempt to move at my age I'm still young and am very optomistic that being only 18 with a TEFL certificate will help me even if it means I get to teach 1 - 1 then I will be happy.
Emma


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

"I can't even get on a course for Spanish in the Rhondda Valleys, South Wales because there are none! "

Emma, just a quick idea for you. I have been using an online spanish course called Shortcut to Spanish which I have found to be excellent. It comes with audio and a workbook - and is relatively cheap. 

Just google it - I think from memory he will let you have 3 or 4 lessons free to try it out before parting with your money.

Good Luck
Kym


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> found that there is a reasonable demand for EFL Teachers - Emma


 Emma - let me have those links and I'll take a look - I'm not even slightly interested in teaching - But I've a friend here with three language schools and he's talking about closing one as interest is dropping off!. The language schools are always trawling for teachers to fill gaps as so many quit as soon as they find something better.

I've an Aussie mate here in Madrid who does work for the BBC World Service - was doing some language work too - but gave it up as he was getting asked to do "courses" at really odd hours - 20:00-21:30 etc. - As he put it "What social life". Be aware that MANY Spaniards work until 7 or 8 PM. So After hours lessons of all sorts are late or VERY early (this is less common - but where I worked when I first came here - they had lessons available at 7AM). 

There's more solid demand where there are less ex-pats too. Less competition too.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Just found this - was issued at about 9Am today 2-Sept


> MADRID (Reuters) - El número de parados registrados en las Oficinas de los Servicios Públicos de Empleo *subió en agosto un 4,2* por ciento a 103.085 personas hasta un total de 2.53 millones, dijo el martes el Ministerio de Trabajo y Asuntos Sociales. *En términos interanuales, el incremento del paro es de 501.705 personas, un alza del 24,7 por ciento.*


A rise in 4.2% THIS MONTH and a 24.7% rise over the same month last year. 

As always draw your own conclusions.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Emma - let me have those links and I'll take a look - I'm not even slightly interested in teaching - But I've a friend here with three language schools and he's talking about closing one as interest is dropping off!. The language schools are always trawling for teachers to fill gaps as so many quit as soon as they find something better.
> 
> I've an Aussie mate here in Madrid who does work for the BBC World Service - was doing some language work too - but gave it up as he was getting asked to do "courses" at really odd hours - 20:00-21:30 etc. - As he put it "What social life". Be aware that MANY Spaniards work until 7 or 8 PM. So After hours lessons of all sorts are late or VERY early (this is less common - but where I worked when I first came here - they had lessons available at 7AM).
> 
> There's more solid demand where there are less ex-pats too. Less competition too.


I have spoken to the manager of Albany Language School here in Wales, being as I am so young he doesn't think that the employers would look at me for work in a Language school but more for a Spanish State School with children which is actually where I want to be this is why I must learn Spanish a.s.a.p which I am confident I will do. I have also spoken to the manager of a hotel in Benidorm( the hotel I always go on holidays too) and told him that I will hold a TEFL certificate when I arrive and will be looking for work he has told me to go and speak with him when I arrive in Benidorm as he would be interested in employing me as a member of staff for a period of time to help me learn Spanish but for me to also help members of the staff improve their English and tbch I think this is a good deal but maybe I have just gotten lucky through actually knowing people in the area I am moving to.
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

More from todays 24H RTVE network

Provinces iIn order of worse hit

1)Andalucia
2)Cataluña
2)Valencia

Sectors - Construction and services (this includes Bars etc)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> More from todays 24H RTVE network
> 
> Provinces iIn order of worse hit
> 
> ...


Stop it chris, you're depressing me!

Jo


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

I admire people going to chase their dream in a different country hell I have done it.

Have to say though that the way in which I am going to Spain on a posting etc is probably the only way I would do it right now.

Some of my friends working with Spanish partners are painting a not to positive picture at present late payments, non payment of staff on time as well as redundancies.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Stop it chris, you're depressing me! Jo


Sorry - but if it helps folk realise that living/working here is JUST as tough as anywhere else and don't simply come across to have their dreams shattered - then I feel I must.

Last thing I saw on the news

UNEMPLOYMENT IS CURRENTLY AT ITS HIGHEST FOR 10 YEARS. 

What's more OFFICIALLY they're now accepting it may not get any better until end of 2009.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Sorry - but if it helps folk realise that living/working here is JUST as tough as anywhere else and don't simply come across to have their dreams shattered - then I feel I must.
> 
> Last thing I saw on the news
> 
> ...


I agree with what you're saying totally. 

The trouble is that the UK is pretty grim at the mo too - possibly worse than Spain?!. The news coming from there is even more depressing and you know how the British media like to make things sound even worse and milk the point!. So, the attitude seems to be, that its better to be miserable and in recession in the sun than in cold, wet, windy Britain - of course, its the grass is always greener senario and a lot of people dont realise that at least in the UK you get social security cover, free healthcare and the language and familiar lifestyle. In Spain you get absolutely nothing!

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I agree with what you're saying totally.
> 
> The trouble is that the UK is pretty grim at the mo too - possibly worse than Spain?!. The news coming from there is even more depressing and you know how the British media like to make things sound even worse and milk the point!. So, the attitude seems to be, that its better to be miserable and in recession in the sun than in cold, wet, windy Britain - of course, its the grass is always greener senario and a lot of people dont realise that at least in the UK you get social security cover, free healthcare and the language and familiar lifestyle. In Spain you get absolutely nothing!
> 
> Jo


Yes well thats definitely true. Its just such as shame that so many wanna be expats
seem to leave their brain at the airport, as many don't consider the fact that they could be jumping from one fire into another. Its as if they are so desperate to leave the UK they think oh I know lets go to Spain its sunny there and all our troubles will be gone - but its not reality, thats the problem.

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> of course, its the grass is always greener senario and a lot of people dont realise that at least in the UK you get social security cover, free healthcare and the language and familiar lifestyle. In Spain you get absolutely nothing!


That's hardly fair. After all one assumes that folk come here to change lifestyle - and I'd hope language. As a resident you get SS and health for nowt. But the SS especially is MUCH LOWER or NIL. 

Jo, read the first post - Spain leads the unemployment tables. And what's more it's seriously behind in terms of STABLE employment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> That's hardly fair. After all one assumes that folk come here to change lifestyle - and I'd hope language. As a resident you get SS and health for nowt. But the SS especially is MUCH LOWER or NIL.
> 
> Jo, read the first post - Spain leads the unemployment tables. And what's more it's seriously behind in terms of STABLE employment.


My point is that a lot of people seem to come over here for all the right reasons, hell, I did, I wanted to get away from the cold, wet, gloom of the UK and enjoy the sunshine, culture and mediteranean lifestyle. Theres nothing wrong with that. what worries me and the reason I wrote what I did was that alot of people seem to sell their houses, give up their jobs in the UK for the better life in Spain - some just dont realise that if it all goes wrong and they cant get work,( using up all their money) that they dont get the same assistance as they would in the UK. You have to work here and pay into the SS system to get anything out again. So what do these people do then?? I've met a few here and they literally are begging, stealing, borrowing and conning to just get by. I know a family that are actually living in a borrowed transit van (and the owner wants it back!), they came over two years ago and used their savings to rent here while they looked for work - they're still looking. They cant even afford to go back to the UK

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> My point is that alot of people seem to sell their houses, give up their jobs in the UK for the better life in Spain - some just dont realise that if it all goes wrong and they cant get work,( using up all their money) that they dont get the same assistance as they would in the UK. You have to work here and pay into the SS system to get anything out again. So what do these people do then?? I've met a few here and they literally are begging, stealing, borrowing and conning to just get by. I know a family that are actually living in a borrowed transit van (and the owner wants it back!), they came over two years ago and used their savings to rent here while they looked for work - they're still looking. They cant even afford to go back to the UK
> 
> Jo


Its a good point you make and its true that many expats find themselves in similar positions, but who's fault is that ?

Its just my opinion, but there people come to Spain thinking its some kind of utopia and don't think about practicalities. Maybe if they had spent some time on this forum asking certain expats what their thoughts beforehand, then maybe they would not end up borrowing, stealing and living in a borrowed transit van

Sometimes I just think people are to blame for their own actions and that its only right that they reap what they sowed. A bit of planning goes a long way - lol


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> - some just dont realise that if it all goes wrong and they cant get work,( using up all their money) that they dont get the same assistance as they would in the UK. You have to work here and pay into the SS system to get anything out again. So what do these people do then?? I've met a few here and they literally are begging, stealing, borrowing and conning to just get by. I know a family that are actually living in a borrowed transit van (and the owner wants it back!), they came over two years ago and used their savings to rent here while they looked for work - they're still looking. They cant even afford to go back to the UK Jo


 I know this will sound harsh. 

*Tough!. The same applies to local Spaniards.*

I get the feeling sometimes that there are folk here who could not make things work in the UK and so came to Spain believing it was different because it's sunny. And here they're even more disadvantaged. If they're stealing/conning - they'll get caught eventually. And the fact is it'll probably be another ex-pat that shops them.

Others make sacrifices to achieve their goal, your OH for one. 

I've been unemployed in Spain and it's NOT FUN, and was hit by the SS payments thing as contributions in other EU countries don't (didn't anyway) count. But as a tax payer I don't see why I should support some escapee when all they've tried to do really is live an unrealistic easy life. 

True - to get UNEMPLOYMENT BENEFIT - you need to have contributed. This sort of thing used to hit the Spanish hard as a lot of employers would FORGET to register all employees with the SS. So you'd worked 10 years but actually you had no right to benefits. My wife was affected by it in her first job. But there are other SS assistances to _bona fide_ sufferers. 

Of course if they've been sponging as an unregistered "pikey" (nothing to do with real gypsies) then they've been digging their own graves.

Simple fact is that Spains recent employment boom was artificial ANYWAY. And frankly I doubt it's going to recover fast.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Others make sacrifices to achieve their goal, your OH for one.
> 
> Well said that man ! And so say all of us, and so say all of us.........
> 
> ...


Yes, my thoughts exactly. I have met many an expat who spend all day drinking and gambling hoping that 1 day they will win La Quiniella o El Gordo - they don't live in the real world, they want a free ride and that does not exist and when reality hits in they then start to turn of other (self-sacrificing) expats who they "ENVY" for doing good and boy have I experienced the ENVY syndrome - lol


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all, 
Please don't blast me out for this but I'm not going to Spain for fun or just to lounge around spounging off anyone I don't do that in the UK let alone in Spain! I am moving purely to better myself I am sick to death of the bad media relating to young people. I have had a pretty hard time over the past 3 years with my grandfather passing away suddenly just after christmas to having to have major surgery to correct a jaw abnormality since having the surgery people see me as a fake here and have even decided that its fun to throw things at me in the street so I don't go out to try and avoid being hurt the Police here just don't care! I go to Spain and see all the friends I have made there they accept me for what I am even after my surgery! When I was in Benidorm in July they asked me if I would like to go over and stay there and to be honest I do! I am not an immature 18 year old when I get to Spain I will be heading straight to see my friends then to see what work there is in the area I already know that I will have a TEFL certificate that will come in very useful but if there is nothing for me then I will just have to just go further afield. I already have all the forms I will need ready to go to Spain, I know the economy is failing all over Europe and employment is a huge issue in Spain right now but I have already planned for the fact of me not being able to stay then I have enough saved to be able to get a flight home after my 4 months is up but maybe I will get lucky who knows all I can do is hope!
Emma


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Hi all,
> Please don't blast me out for this but I'm not going to Spain for fun or just to lounge around spounging off anyone I don't do that in the UK let alone in Spain! I am moving purely to better myself I am sick to death of the bad media relating to young people. I have had a pretty hard time over the past 3 years with my grandfather passing away suddenly just after christmas to having to have major surgery to correct a jaw abnormality since having the surgery people see me as a fake here and have even decided that its fun to throw things at me in the street so I don't go out to try and avoid being hurt the Police here just don't care! I go to Spain and see all the friends I have made there they accept me for what I am even after my surgery! When I was in Benidorm in July they asked me if I would like to go over and stay there and to be honest I do! I am not an immature 18 year old when I get to Spain I will be heading straight to see my friends then to see what work there is in the area I already know that I will have a TEFL certificate that will come in very useful but if there is nothing for me then I will just have to just go further afield. I already have all the forms I will need ready to go to Spain, I know the economy is failing all over Europe and employment is a huge issue in Spain right now but I have already planned for the fact of me not being able to stay then I have enough saved to be able to get a flight home after my 4 months is up but maybe I will get lucky who knows all I can do is hope!
> Emma



Emma, I've said this before, you are young, free and single. You are not selling your life to follow a dream that may fail, you're a young girl going on an adventure. I really admire what you're planning to do. I wish you every success in the world. you have the right attitude. Y ou having nothing to lose and everything to gain!

Jo


----------



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> More from todays 24H RTVE network
> 
> Provinces iIn order of worse hit
> 
> ...


Don't you like spain Chris?


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> Emma, I've said this before, you are young, free and single. You are not selling your life to follow a dream that may fail, you're a young girl going on an adventure. I really admire what you're planning to do. I wish you every success in the world. you have the right attitude. Y ou having nothing to lose and everything to gain!
> 
> Jo


Thank you Jo, I believe that going to Spain with no dependants in away gives me a sort of advantage I only have myself to worry about plus I know people in the area I am moving too so I don't believe I am going in blind but yes I will admit even for me the unemployment rates are worrying but I am young and if someone will give me the oppertunity to work for them then I will be able to pick things up quicker maybe than someone older. I am looking forward to having a challenge and not some long holiday heck I'm going in November lol when its not exactly sun bathing weather lol!
once again thanks for your posetive reply jojo 
Emma


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Emma, I've said this before, you are young, free and single. You are not selling your life to follow a dream that may fail, you're a young girl going on an adventure. I really admire what you're planning to do. I wish you every success in the world. you have the right attitude. Y ou having nothing to lose and everything to gain!
> 
> Jo


Very true indeed and having a TEFL will almost certainly help you, as lack of employment / money is the main reason expats return home. You have a headstart of most of them, because you have a qualification that Spain wants - very important

Good luck young lady and please keep us all updated on your adventure


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Very true indeed and having a TEFL will almost certainly help you, as lack of employment / money is the main reason expats return home. You have a headstart of most of them, because you have a qualification that Spain wants - very important
> 
> Good luck young lady and please keep us all updated on your adventure


Thank you Sunny, hearing your feedback as well as jojo's just makes me feel welcome and also better knowing that I have in some way a kind of respect from you, respect to me is my top priority especially as I am young. I know Benidorm has many British Expats as I have been going there since 2006 and have observed many things about this area TEFL is a very competative area but I think I have more of a chance with a TEFL qualification than just heading there hoping to land a job in a bar/cafe or hotel lol.
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo789 said:


> Don't you like spain Chris?


Love it - In fact it's why I live in Spain surrounded by Spaniards.

Simply I'm putting the facts out. This is PUBLIC information for Spaniards - but may not be hitting the non-Spanish speaking world.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Love it - In fact it's why I live in Spain surrounded by Spaniards.
> 
> Simply I'm putting the facts out. This is PUBLIC information for Spaniards - but may not be hitting the non-Spanish speaking world.


Chris, your right I'm not getting any of these facts in Wales but maybe I just don't know where to look, thank you for putting them here but could you possibly pass over some sites I know of Portal Oficial de Turismo de la Comunitat Valenciana which I visit at least once a day, but any other websites would be a great help especially on the employment side of things.
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma - I've been getting these last load from National Spanish TV news (the equivalent of BBC 24 News - if that exists). I don't watch MUCH TV, but what I do is Spanish.

It's not the sort of thing they generally publish in tourist targeted pages. But I've seen theis sort of stuff in Spanish Yahoo news too.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Emma - I've been getting these last load from National Spanish TV news (the equivalent of BBC 24 News - if that exists). I don't watch MUCH TV, but what I do is Spanish.
> 
> It's not the sort of thing they generally publish in tourist targeted pages. But I've seen theis sort of stuff in Spanish Yahoo news too.


Ahh right thanks Chris, I'm always looking to keep up to date with whats going on in Spain there used to watch a Spanish channel on Sky but they removed it! which was annoying since then I haven't been able to keep up to date with all the latest news I miss it to be honest! Although I do use the Round Town News a lot lol. 
Any more updates you get please post them.
Thanks
Emma


----------



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Thank you Sunny, hearing your feedback as well as jojo's just makes me feel welcome and also better knowing that I have in some way a kind of respect from you, respect to me is my top priority especially as I am young. I know Benidorm has many British Expats as I have been going there since 2006 and have observed many things about this area TEFL is a very competative area but I think I have more of a chance with a TEFL qualification than just heading there hoping to land a job in a bar/cafe or hotel lol.
> Emma




Hi EmmaLouUK thank you for advice yesterday with the TELF info.
I would also like to wish you the best of luck and as jo says it's nice to see someone with a positive attitude towards spain, (if we listen to some of the people on here we would never go.)
My boyfriend and i are alo looking for a challenge a fresh start, i lost my father last year so i know what you've been through.

best of luck 

jojo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo789 said:


> I would also like to wish you the best of luck and as jo says it's nice to see someone with a positive attitude towards spain, (if we listen to some of the people on here we would never go.)


Im positive ...... just keeping a low profile


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

EmmaLou--
It is wonderful to see youthful enthusiasm, if I remember far enough back then I probably sounded a bit like you at times when I was all enthusiastic about something new. I have taught in Spain and somewhere else, and most people going to Spain to teach have a tefl,tesol,celta certificate or whatever, so although it is a good thing to have you are just one of many. There are sites purely for teachers and a presume you will have looked for and found them by now to get an idea of what is ahead of you, and to get any helpful information. Have a look at a job site and see what they are looking for, then perhaps phone a couple to find out what you could do to improve your chances of getting offered a contract ?
One reason so many jobs are advertised in Spain is that the salaries are very low and so teachers often move on. Not all employers are kind and courteous people either--the teaching sites are full of stories. Salaries are often around 1,000 euro per month but that is only for 9 months, so if you live there full time then it has to last you for 12 months. A friend said I was crazy to work for that little as lorry drivers are getting around 1,800, but I don't want to drive a lorry all day !


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

carefreebrit said:


> EmmaLou--
> It is wonderful to see youthful enthusiasm, if I remember far enough back then I probably sounded a bit like you at times when I was all enthusiastic about something new. I have taught in Spain and somewhere else, and most people going to Spain to teach have a tefl,tesol,celta certificate or whatever, so although it is a good thing to have you are just one of many. There are sites purely for teachers and a presume you will have looked for and found them by now to get an idea of what is ahead of you, and to get any helpful information. Have a look at a job site and see what they are looking for, then perhaps phone a couple to find out what you could do to improve your chances of getting offered a contract ?
> One reason so many jobs are advertised in Spain is that the salaries are very low and so teachers often move on. Not all employers are kind and courteous people either--the teaching sites are full of stories. Salaries are often around 1,000 euro per month but that is only for 9 months, so if you live there full time then it has to last you for 12 months. A friend said I was crazy to work for that little as lorry drivers are getting around 1,800, but I don't want to drive a lorry all day !


Hi carefreebrit,
I'd like to thank you for the information you have given me in this post, I have been told I have a good chance of working with the younger children because of my age and actually I am open to who I teach, €1000 a month is very good for an 18 year old lol its much more that what I am getting in the UK! lol heck I can't even afford to rent an apartment in the UK lol but yes I do understand what your saying and know that TEFL is all over Spain I am lucky that I already know some teachers in Spain that are Spanish and have been advising me on schools and what they are looking for so I am learning so much before I go but if you have anything else you think would be of use please let me know  I'm totally open to learning all I can.
Emma


----------

